# [Débutant JAVA] Conversion String -> int



## olof (23 Avril 2002)

Salut,

comment faire pour convertir un objet String (qui ne contient que des nombres) en une variable int ???

Merci !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (24 Avril 2002)

En transtypant, non?

(int)maString


----------



## olof (24 Avril 2002)

Non, j'obtiens :

Invalid cart from String to int...

Par contre j'ai trouvé ceci sur un forum Java :

myInt = Integer.parseInt(myString);

Dommage que (int)myString ne fonctionne pas, ça parait plus logique !!!

Merci !


----------



## olof (26 Avril 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par blueSpot:
*Int.ParseInt() est beaucoup plus logique qu'un simple casting.

Un casting est simplement un changement de type d'objet, sans changement du contenu de l'objet.

(ici je fais abstraction entre les types primititfs et les objets proprement dits. je les mets dans le même panier pour simplifier l'explication).

ParseInt() permet d'agir SUR le contenu de l'objet (int, string, etc) et retourne un nouveau objet avec le type de destination.

Est-ce clair j'espère ? ...*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Ok, vu sous cet angle, ça parait plus clair, en effet... Ah, que les débuts sont rudes ;-))) !!!!

Merci !


----------



## bluespot (26 Avril 2002)

Int.ParseInt() est beaucoup plus logique qu'un simple casting.

Un casting est simplement un changement de type d'objet, sans changement du contenu de l'objet.

(ici je fais abstraction entre les types primititfs et les objets proprement dits. je les mets dans le même panier pour simplifier l'explication).

ParseInt() permet d'agir SUR le contenu de l'objet (int, string, etc) et retourne un nouveau objet avec le type de destination.

Est-ce clair j'espère ? ...


----------

